# Big Trout Today



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

Me and Dad meet up with Kyle and his wife she is a very nice woman by the way.To do some fishing this morring and i tell u what the Fogg was bad we dident get to hit the spot till about 12. We made a few difts and not a bite than hit up this other spot and the Big Girls were there this is my biggest trout to date she went 25'' and she was Fat my. My Dads when 24 and we caught the other two that went at 21 and 22 and the two flownder. The water was awesome slick the temp was about 62 and we were fishing in about 2ft of water so we had a blast heres a few pic of the catch and Kyle and his wife running that kenner.


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*nice*

nice fish


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

man nice pictures and report...yep the fog was bad today..what a pig


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

nice fish. guess the bite today was late caught all my fish around noon also.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

TB18, nice catch. I looked for ya'll out there today, but didn't see ya. (prolly because there were too many boats!)


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Great job today James. I told Diana on the way home after we FINALLY got into Burnet and we went North to drift and I saw you and your Dad move over from THE SPOT, I should've gotten over there. 
Cool pic on the way way in. Diana, aka Mrs. KylesKenner2, says she looks fat. I told her with the wind blowing like it was and us shagging on in made her jacket fill up. She did say it was cold up in front. She's my little trooper. 
At least she was wearing her PFD. I wouldn't have had it any other way.
So, she now has named us "Summer and Winter" because she's all bundled up and I was in shorts.
Had a great time with you and Pops. We'll do it again real soon. We might need to find another hot spot. Burnet is getting a little crowded, even though today wasn't near as bad as New Years morning. Must have been 15 boats in there then and today maybe 5-7.
Too bad about the "Yaklickers" moving in on you. I told Diana look at those guys creeping in our, opps, I mean your spot. Where those the same to morons that were sitting in the middle of the channel this morning in the fog out of Bayland? It's a wonder that didn't get smoked by someone.


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

well kyle well jus leave that lil spot to us lol i had a great time to i seen that u missed a couple good hits. I know that trout isnt a big ole 30 incher but momma wants me to mount it so ima look in to it tommrow dont for get to send me the pics of us bud iight.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice catch! Tanks for sharing the fine pics:wink:


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

congrats man. awesome fish


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice fish J.

Tell us all that secret spot lol


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

lol n/p Texxan need a west bay fishing trip lol


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*WTG*

*What a rush it is....*

*Way to go guys. The smiles tell it all.*

I know how it feels to hook the big ones.
To day after Jerry & I doubled on those 2 fatties it was the highlight of the last 6 months.

There is no hope for you now.
Your addicted.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

trim up kyle!!! good job guys.....boat looks good kyle


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice slimies guys. What was the preferred big trout bait on your trip?


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

*FAT!*

Nice Trout! the trout are really fat this winter i wonder whats up with that the fish ive been on in the pocket have looked the same way. Once again nice FAT TROUT to you and youre Dad. Nice to see that!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Black/Red Shad.
James and I were in the same spot on new years morning and caught them on that day as well. Bounce it on the bottom slowly. Diana & I were drifting the middle and catching dinks.
No big secret but look for a shelf adjacent to a channel or deep water.
We were both throwing the same thing yesterday. Just goes to show you, presentation is everything or I wasn't holding my tongue right.
Either way, it was great to look over and see James' rod doubled over, a few times.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

awesome fishing


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Nice fat healthy winter trout. Good job on the PB.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Good job!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

very nice trout!!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*nice*

nice job, congrats on the pb. Looks like yall did some running too. Fishing is great right now.

Z


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

We did alittle running but not much and yes the fishing it good.


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice fish keep tearing em up


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah you're right about burnett being crowded, i have never seen as many boats in there as i have in the past month or so. keep them reports coming & WTG!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

aint no secret spot... lol guess the little camo boat still cant be seen??? haha, all yall pulled was 25 inch trout??? 29, 25, 24 ,23,22,21 inchers, not including the little schoolies! plus a little slam the next day, just my catch not including the roommate from back at school... great fish though keep the pics coming! tight lines guys


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

sorry for such a late post on pictures trying to figure out this Iphone!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good job Won Mo Kasst. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice catch! Some of us have to work today.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish there! Keep after em!


----------



## Light Tackle John (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice trout, thanks for the post and nice pics!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks thanks guys, i didnt mean to hi-jack the thread but i had to get in on the big trout madness! haha, ill give something that could be considered a report.. fish were on red and white touts, fished almost as slow as possible until the tide came in and the weather warmed up then they liked it sped up a little more, fish were caught the same day of and after of Baymaster's original post... them fish are taking a lickin in there... we should all take a break and not fish there anymore  haha good luck yall


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I was told to never eat the fish from burnett.......couldn't tell you why....imo it aint nothing a little crisco at 375 wont fix!!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah that sign says at the boat ramp... talked to a couple of biologists from my school and said that it would be ok as long as you didnt eat the skin of the trout...


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats what I was thing JMB. Hot grease should take care of. 
I did eat that big red and one of the big trout we caught there on Thursday when we were all milling around in Burnet.
I also figure with all of the alcohol in my system that just a bonus to kill the toxins.LOL


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats rite kyle budlight and hot grease would take care of it lol


----------

